# Black Water Guitars



## Kendalllikevines (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with these guitars? They seem to be priced fairly for custom builds, but I was wondering about quality.


----------



## jahosy (Apr 8, 2013)

Try here 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/184440-black-water-guitar-company.html


----------



## Watty (Apr 8, 2013)

I may not be the most technically gifted guitar player who knows the ins-and-outs of every instrument I've ever owned, but I've been nothing but pleased with the quality of Aaron's work I've experienced thus far (see my avatar). Went back for seconds as well.


----------



## Khoi (Apr 9, 2013)

great prices, great guitars, great quality, great communication, great options, great everything

I still love my guitar as much as the first day I got it, and ordered another immediately after

only thing is that the build time has increased exponentially, and rightly so


----------



## Necromagnon (Apr 9, 2013)

Kendalllikevines said:


> Does anyone have experience with these guitars?


I don't think so. We've never seen any building thread about a blackwater, and we've even never seen Aaron posting around here...


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 9, 2013)

Black Water Guitars?


----------



## Polythoral (Apr 9, 2013)

I posted a complete, accurate review of mine a few months back. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-double-i-mountains-ziricote.html#post3454324


----------



## Berserker (Apr 9, 2013)

If only there was some kind of search function!


----------



## A_Damn_Moment (May 17, 2013)

>I had a hard time finding reviews on these but i loved the entwistle neodymium pickups i put in my 6 so i figured id take a risk and for 160/set for custom hand wound pickups it was a steal. I contacted Aaron from BWG with my order of a set of 7 string humbuckers uncovered with white bobbins and received in 2 weeks across to the east coast from Texas. I replaced the emg 707 tw pickups in my schecter hellraiser c7. The baseplates were for passive mounts so i shipped them back and he quickly replaced them. Second issue was that schecter didnt drill a groundwire hole.. So after doing that i spent far too long wiring and rewiring before i finally asked the color coding of the wiring which follows BKP rather than SD. Finally i got them all wired up proper and tried them out. These things are crystal clear and ive been playing my 7 more than my 6s or 8 string since putting them in. They are incredibly dynamic sounding and every note is so defined when strumming large chords. They are high output and i wired coil taps for each. I really feel like neodymium pickups are the future of pickups. They have a huge range and are tight and bright (just like i like my women). They are also silent in operation almost as good as emg. Cleans are brilliant and they djent quite nicely through both my studio setup (gsp 1101>krk 10s>yamaha h50m x2) and my rig (mxr smart gate>mxr super comp>gsp 1101>peavey classic 50/50>212 loaded with jensen jetts) these pickups are a lot more bright than most which is often recommended by running an overdrive with the tone cranked pre amp which i don't need.. I'll post video and direct recordings by request just tell me what you want to hear/see (keep it broad don't ask me to play freebird). I havent used BKP but after using these i have no desire to try another pickup.. Im saving up for a set for my 8


----------



## Kammo1 (May 17, 2013)

Brutha you have only got to look at Aarons guitars and you can see quality  I'm a UK builder with nigh on 30+ years under my belt and have seen some kiiler guitars and junk! Rest assured you will "NOT" go wrong with BWG, just a heads up


----------



## A_Damn_Moment (May 17, 2013)

I would order a guitar from this guy in a heartbeat if i had the funds.. Unfortunately i guess ill just be upgrading my cheaper used gear till i can


----------



## skeels (May 17, 2013)

Berserker said:


> If only there was some kind of search function!


 
Oh, we are such a sarcastic bunch! 



A_Damn_Moment said:


> >I had a hard time finding reviews on these but i loved the entwistle neodymium pickups i put in my 6 so i figured id take a risk and for 160/set for custom hand wound pickups it was a steal. I contacted Aaron from BWG with my order of a set of 7 string humbuckers uncovered with white bobbins and received in 2 weeks across to the east coast from Texas. I replaced the emg 707 tw pickups in my schecter hellraiser c7. The baseplates were for passive mounts so i shipped them back and he quickly replaced them. Second issue was that schecter didnt drill a groundwire hole.. So after doing that i spent far too long wiring and rewiring before i finally asked the color coding of the wiring which follows BKP rather than SD. Finally i got them all wired up proper and tried them out. These things are crystal clear and ive been playing my 7 more than my 6s or 8 string since putting them in. They are incredibly dynamic sounding and every note is so defined when strumming large chords. They are high output and i wired coil taps for each. I really feel like neodymium pickups are the future of pickups. They have a huge range and are tight and bright (just like i like my women). They are also silent in operation almost as good as emg. Cleans are brilliant and they djent quite nicely through both my studio setup (gsp 1101>krk 10s>yamaha h50m x2) and my rig (mxr smart gate>mxr super comp>gsp 1101>peavey classic 50/50>212 loaded with jensen jetts) these pickups are a lot more bright than most which is often recommended by running an overdrive with the tone cranked pre amp which i don't need.. I'll post video and direct recordings by request just tell me what you want to hear/see (keep it broad don't ask me to play freebird). I havent used BKP but after using these i have no desire to try another pickup.. Im saving up for a set for my 8


 
....

Blerf?


----------



## AwDeOh (May 17, 2013)




----------



## A_Damn_Moment (May 29, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


>



Tl:dr these pickups kick ass

sorry i'm fairly new here, it's probably too detailed but it's mostly for those interested in purchasing


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 29, 2013)

i've actually been to his shop. he took time out of his day to show me around. great guy, and he's really knowledgeable. he has a real passion for what he does, and he doesn't half-ass anything. i mean, the guy programs his own c&c for crying out loud! he has some awesome exotic woods in his stash, as well. i'd even go so far as to say that blackwater is the blackmachine of the u.s., except you can actually buy a blackwater.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 29, 2013)

A_Damn_Moment said:


> Tl:dr these pickups kick ass
> 
> sorry i'm fairly new here, it's probably too detailed but it's mostly for those interested in purchasing



I'd actually rather see more detail. Less superfluous content, more (and better) info on the pickups.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyone know if Black Water Guitars is still in business? Website is still up, but Instagram and Facebook seem to have not been updated in a year or more.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 19, 2018)

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Anyone know if Black Water Guitars is still in business? Website is still up, but Instagram and Facebook seem to have not been updated in a year or more.


 he's basically gone dark. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/black-water-guitar-company.184440/page-59


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Jun 20, 2018)

Damn, that's crazy. What would prompt something like this? I mean for someone with a professional reputation who has been delivering on quality instruments.... what could have brought them to tarnish everything they worked so hard for?


----------



## dmlinger (Jun 20, 2018)

Grand Rabbit said:


> Damn, that's crazy. What would prompt something like this? I mean for someone with a professional reputation who has been delivering on quality instruments.... what could have brought them to tarnish everything they worked so hard for?



Money. Very likely the mismanaging of it.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver (Jun 20, 2018)

Guess the used market is the only way to get one now. From what people are saying it sounds like the guy built great instruments.


----------

